# Best kitchen machine,help me decide !



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey everyone,I'm in the market for a good DEDICATED kitchen ONLY machine. I've ran my Ridgid 380 for 15 years now and it actually still works but it's just time for an upgrade . I like the idea of having a self feeder on the front of the machine . I also like the idea of having Wheels on the machine because I don't want to carry the machine anymore to the clean-out because I'm old now and it's time to start thinking about my body . Weight is a factor too. 
My choices are -
gorlitz 380 
gorlitz go 50
Duracable DM138
Duracable J-maxx
Duracable Dm10
Duracable PIVOT STYLE MACHINE 
Spartan 100
And last and probably least 
Ridgid k400 

Help me narrow it down I'm kind of lost with all the products out now. Thanks guys.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Does no one like my Hand Spinner and 100#s of Lye?


----------



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

fixitright said:


> Does no one like my Hand Spinner and 100#s of Lye?


Hi. This is helpful! Has anyone tried the Trojan brand?


----------



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

Let me clarify that actually. The 380s motor went out at first,and then it got replaced under factory warranty -and lasted another 14 years,sometimes used 2-3 times daily. If anyone would like to chime in it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Why Post An Intro?
Quote:
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Forget that. I would never trade my Kitchenaid drain machine for anything else. Especially made for kitchens.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Tango said:


> Forget that. I would never trade my Kitchenaid drain machine for anything else. Especially made for kitchens.



Is that the double beater version?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Duracable Dm138 is an excellent machine and you get two machines for the price of one


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Post an intro and I’ll tell you what my preferred machine and cable is. This site is pretty simple. Read the instructions!


----------



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

Fatpat said:


> Duracable Dm138 is an excellent machine and you get two machines for the price of one


 Thank you,I was looking at that actually.But It didn't have any wheels. 😕,nor do I have any experience with that brand .I've been reading about their machines and have heard both good and bad,as well as the new spartan 100 (with chineese motors that break down ) ........


----------



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Post an intro and I’ll tell you what my preferred machine and cable is. This site is pretty simple. Read the instructions!


 Ok I posted an into and I read the instructions. Pretty simple actually. Let's see your first hand knowledge of all the brand's and models ive posted. I've ran the old spartan 100 (great machine) the small gorlitz 380 (meh) the ridgid k400 (it lasted 14 years) and some others. Mytana and electric eel look decent as well,but I have no first hand experience with them.


----------



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

Tango said:


> Forget that. I would never trade my Kitchenaid drain machine for anything else. Especially made for kitchens.


Can you please make me a sandwich? 🙂


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ILoveplumbing said:


> Ok I posted an into and I read the instructions. Pretty simple actually. Let's see your first hand knowledge of all the brand's and models ive posted. I've ran the old spartan 100 (great machine) the small gorlitz 380 (meh) the ridgid k400 (it lasted 14 years) and some others. Mytana and electric eel look decent as well,but I have no first hand experience with them.


Good job on your into...........

Every drain cleaner has their own taste. For me it’s the Spartan 100 with a general 3/8 100’ cable with a clogchopper. 

With a small amount of time you can search the site. GearJunky has some very knowledge!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

On a side note, I wouldn’t run the 100 with an auto feed. It’s all about the feel of the line. JMHO.


----------



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Good job on your into...........
> 
> Every drain cleaner has their own taste. For me it’s the Spartan 100 with a general 3/8 100’ cable with a clogchopper.
> 
> With a small amount of time you can search the site. GearJunky has some very knowledge!


Thanks! I like the 3/8 cable,not to big or small. I've seen the smaller ones get tangled up in sewer lines before....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have not tried anything other than my k-45AF and now I use exclusively my k-3800 with the small drum for kitchens. I love it.

I've looked into other brands and I'm still happy with what I purchased. looks for my posts if you want some insights.


----------



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

Tango said:


> I have not tried anything other than my k-45AF and now I use exclusively my k-3800 with the small drum for kitchens. I love it.
> 
> I've looked into other brands and I'm still happy with what I purchased. looks for my posts if you want some insights.


 I was looking at the k3800,it looks quite nice. I still can't for the life of me figure out how or why some guys use those sectional machines over a drum machine? Some of you guys are raving about them on here. 
I mean you have to bring all this stuff in ,connect the cables, vs a drum machine you can just roll right in. Help me understand


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ILoveplumbing said:


> I was looking at the k3800,it looks quite nice. I still can't for the life of me figure out how or why some guys use those sectional machines over a drum machine? Some of you guys are raving about them on here.
> I mean you have to bring all this stuff in ,connect the cables, vs a drum machine you can just roll right in. Help me understand



Exactly! Bring the frame in one hand and the drum in the other. Not cumbersome or heavy at all. Easy set up, put the drum on the motor shaft and clip on. No mess when retrieving a wet cable or like last week a black sticky sludge fest and the splatter stays inside the drum.


----------



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

Did you get the kart with wheels


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ILoveplumbing said:


> Did you get the kart with wheels


Nope, no need for it, I do 99% houses so it would be useless. Then in canadian dollars I could buy a used car for the same price. I'm very serious, last I checked it was 917$ for it, ridiculous! You can buy a dolly for 60$ at HD...:sad2:

I got 2 large drums and one small drum, autofeed and guide tube. I'm gravy and got options.

If I ever wanted one I'd convert a regular dolly and weld the leg.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I've made three service call fees off of this thing.

https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-GIDDS-813340-41408-AUTOFEED-Maxcore/dp/B00203U69K

It's a piece of junk, but I've pulled hair out of tub drains and opened up an undersized kitchen sink drain, and unclogged a gooey lav drain.

It's not great, but i'm up front with people : Right now I don't have the equipment to do a whole lot of drain cleaning but i'll be happy to try to open up your drain for $*** and if I can't get it, i'll throw in the towel before I get too committed. 

so far 3 for 3, and I could probably yard sale it for 25 bucks after I get a real snake. I might still keep it for tub traps though. It's really small, and I was pretty impressed at how well it went through there.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Alan said:


> I've made three service call fees off of this thing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-GIDDS-813340-41408-AUTOFEED-Maxcore/dp/B00203U69K
> 
> ...




It's a hand spinner, just like I said. Now for 100#s of lye and your in business.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

fixitright said:


> It's a hand spinner, just like I said. Now for 100#s of lye and your in business.


The handle comes off and you can chuck it into a cordless drill.


:vs_cool:


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Spartan 100 all the way - I’ve used this machine (different ones) for the past 15 years and never had a problem other than getting stuck in broken lines a couple times - can take the drum off in about 10 sec to make it easier to haul up stairs or onto a roof when needed and can unstop main lines with it too if you don’t feel like getting the big machine off the truck


----------



## ILoveplumbing (Jul 8, 2018)

exclamation said:


> Spartan 100 all the way - I’ve used this machine (different ones) for the past 15 years and never had a problem other than getting stuck in Lol yep lines a couple times - can take the drum off in about 10 sec to make it easier to haul up stairs or onto a roof when needed and can unstop main lines with it too if you don’t feel like getting the big machine off the truck


I just ordered the k3800.....with 3/8 cable. I'll be looking forward to the direct drive motor! I've made so many thousands of dollars with the cheap k380 .....i was going to go with the 100 but I just can't get with the Chinese motor idea,plus the k3800 will have a better warranty and support,I'd imagine. It will blend nicely with the go68 and super vee top gun I already have. It's small and compact with a handle. Thanks to all!


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Awesome k3800 is an amazing machine. I use it every day, its powerful enough to Rip through just about anything. I've even clean roots out of a kitchen stack hard cast galvanized n.p

small drum bath tub vanities.. 3/8" cable good for kitchens, urinals nothing bigger than 3", but that being said. I've cleared 6" apartment building mainline from a 1 1/4" vanity with it before so its versatile


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Awesome k3800 is an amazing machine. I use it every day, its powerful enough to Rip through just about anything. I've even clean roots out of a kitchen stack hard cast galvanized n.p
> 
> small drum bath tub vanities.. 3/8" cable good for kitchens, urinals nothing bigger than 3", but that being said. I've cleared 6" apartment building mainline from a 1 1/4" vanity with it before so its versatile


You use the 3/8" cable for kitchens? Are the pipes 1 1/2" or 2"? I've tried the 3/8" cable in 1 1/2" abs and doesn't go through a single vent 90 and broke the down head.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea I use it for kitchens... drop heads break too easy what you do is bent the end of you cable slightly I usually like to bend it with the k50 pin horizontal


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Yea I use it for kitchens... drop heads break too easy what you do is bent the end of you cable slightly I usually like to bend it with the k50 pin horizontal


I tried to bend mine but it springs back and still didn't get through vent 90's. What works for me is the small drum and general 5/16" cable with a spring lead.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

The guy who has taught me most cuts the end off his cable and bends it to make cable look like a J almost and he can get that thing through anything


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

1st pic is basin drum with 5/16 cable bent w J second pic is my kitchen cable 3/8" no head mind the pubic fuzz on the first


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I see, that's a new one for me to cut the end off. I'm definitely not ready to cut a 250$ 3/8"cable and wouldn't be able to use it for 3" toilet line with a spade or other bits.

Those drums are awfully dirty. Do people complain? At my rates I think they'd squirm...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

We charge alot too.. p.m me I'll tell you what our rates are when you do six to seven calls a day things get dirty .. your right though I haven't cleaned them In a while..

I usually wipe everything off when I go to a resi call however grease is embedded into those drums... 

commercial most people who's places were go into arnt footing the bill so they care less as long as you clean up after yourself actually I find most people dont care they just want their drain working

I just use the cable like that an eventually the end will break off from use about a year later.. then I use it for another year with a bend in it... 

I dont like using that for toilets personally I use my 5/8" general sewer machine drop it down the stack in case of wipes or roots in lower end.. with 3 or 2" cutter ... if I have to il bring it up a 5 story walk up.... Damn I need a k60...


----------

